# Rich Hale’s Kenpo Journal or Accumulative Journal



## Santo (Nov 5, 2018)

Greetings!
Does anyone know where one might find a copy of Rich Hale’s Kenpo Journal or even the original Accumulative Journal?
This is to be a gift for a dear friend on a very special occasion.
Any guidance on this quest would be MUCH appreciated....
Thank you so much!


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 5, 2018)

Rich Hale used to post here and on Kenpotalk.com, but I haven’t seen him around in a long time.  He was discussing the journal when he was working on it.

I suspect you could find him on the Internet and get in touch with him directly.  I believe he runs a school in Southern California somewhere.


----------



## sumdumguy (Dec 12, 2018)

Rich has put it all on line, you can't get the journal anymore due to the Kam IV debacle... check it out here. 
https://www.ohanakenpo.com/
Have fun


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2018)

sumdumguy said:


> Rich has put it all on line, you can't get the journal anymore due to the Kam IV debacle... check it out here.
> https://www.ohanakenpo.com/
> Have fun


Typical...


----------

